# Legos



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Is there any reason i shouldn't use legos to decorate my tank as long as they are cleaned before hand?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Define "Cleaned"...  So long as they're cleaned well, you're imagination is the limit. One of the LegoLands has a huge shark tank with Legos in it. Gotta love YouTube. Now You've given me a great idea on how to decorate my SW quarantine tank!


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

They were cleaned a lot and rinsed in hot steaming water. I want to build caves and other stuff for the baby fish in my tank to hide in. The only down side is that legos trap air and thus try to float. But its nice because you get to choose how big you want to make the holes. For example you can make caves that only the smaller fish can hide in.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The are a bit sharp and you'd have to assemble underwater to keep them from floating.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I just put some gravel on the floor of the cave i made to keep it down.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

some plastics can leach toxins into the water in time. I don't know about legos.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

When i get home today Im gonna decorate my tank with more legos and upload pictures.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We've had a lego diver (with a weight tied to him by fishing line) in our tropical FW tank for almost a year with no ill effects.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Thats good to know i just finished decorating my tank for now. Pictures are in my Sig.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, you gave me such an awesome idea too lol


----------

